# 12 Hp Bobcat?



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen or heard of a 12hp Bobcat color green? I was at a lawn mower shop tonight. One of the workers claims he has one. I have never see or heard of this myself. Hes going to bring it to the shop. He might be selling it as well.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bobcat walk behind mowers have always been a light green, 11hp Briggs! Snowblowers? Unless it was repowered.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

"Roto-Hoe" did some sort of co-promotion whereby Bearcat produced the machines in the Roto-Hoe dark green company color. This was after Crary (Bearcat) had bought out the Bobcat snowblower line.

When Ransomes of England bought out the Bobcat lawnmower line, the mowers were all turned to Ramsomes dark green. 

After taking a year or two off, the guy who sold the mower line to Ransomes then started Scag. That's why Scag mowers were painted Bobcat orange.....


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Bobcat walk behind mowers have always been a light green, 11hp Briggs! Snowblowers? Unless it was repowered.


He insists its green and says Bobcat on it. We'll see soon.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We need photos. Curious to see what rolls in the door.
.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Watchfully Waiting on this One....


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

guess it never happened... been off here for too long.


----------



## Boltsman (Dec 15, 2018)

toroused said:


> "Roto-Hoe" did some sort of co-promotion whereby Bearcat produced the machines in the Roto-Hoe dark green company color. This was after Crary (Bearcat) had bought out the Bobcat snowblower line.
> 
> When Ransomes of England bought out the Bobcat lawnmower line, the mowers were all turned to Ramsomes dark green.
> 
> After taking a year or two off, the guy who sold the mower line to Ransomes then started Scag. That's why Scag mowers were painted Bobcat orange.....


Does anyone know the color that BobCat used for their paint?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are we talking snowblowers or walk behind lawnmowers?

The original 32" Bobcat mowers were 8hp Briggs, re-powered with a 11hp, the 8hp lasted a long time, the 48" were 11hp Briggs, then 11hp IC Briggs, commercially they lasted less than a season, in to the latter part of the summer, everyone was re-powering with 11hp Hondas, then a few years later Kawasaki came out with a 12.5hp and everyone switched re-powering with that. The early Ransomes were Kawasaki 12.5hp, later 15hp was standard on the 48".


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Boltsman said:


> Does anyone know the color that BobCat used for their paint?


My old 1978 model is orange. It's not the same company as today's Bobcat; it was made by a now defunct company.


----------



## Chewgrass (Aug 14, 2020)

I presently own a Ransome Bobcat and used to purchase and operate them for my work as well. They are very good machines and the paint is easy to get. If interested I could post my parts supplier here in Ontario Canada.


----------

